# Tres estanterías angulares para remate de armarios superiore



## melanigna

Hola! Qué tal?
Estoy traduciendo para mi tesina universitaria unos textos técnicos-científicos en italiano! me serviría una ayuda sobre la frase que ya he introducido! Cómo la traduciríais? no logro encontrar el referente correcto de para remate de armarios superiores!

os doy las gracias de antemano!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * la tua  traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## melanigna

Os pongo la frase completa así que podáis entender mejor su sentido a través del contexto!

_Los armarios que se colocar_án _serán de tablero de D. M rechapado madera de roble y cantos macizos redondeados, barnizados en tono Cognac y con tiradores de asa oblicua. Las dimensiones de los mismos serán las siguientes:
-Armario bajo de una puerta;
-Armario para recibir lavaplatos;_
[...]
-_Tres estanterías angulares para remate de armarios superiores._Muchísimas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Continuo a non vedere la tua traduzione.



> E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
> - la *frase originale intera*
> - * la tua  traduzione *
> e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie


----------



## melanigna

Os pongo aquí mi traduccion cómo pedido! perdonad si no la puse antes!
Gli armadi che si posizioneranno saranno di compensato D. M rivestito in rovere e gli angoli massici smussati, verniciati color Cognac e con maniglie oblique. Le loro dimensioni saranno:
-Mobile basso a un’anta;
-Mobile per contenere lavastoviglie;

La última frase no la logro solucionar de ninguna manera! no logro entender qué significa _estanter_ías _angulares_!
Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

En las esquinas.

Puede que sea con dos fondos en ángulo, puede que sea con forma triangular, puede que sean en forma de "ele" puede que sea con forma pentagonal (Tres ángulos de 90 grados y los otro de 135 grados)



Tienes un error: "Barnizado" en español se refiere a un barniz (Que son transparentes, mucho más densos, completamente grasos y no lo admite cualquier superficie), mientras que en italiano se refiere a una pintura. Nosotros "pintamos" las paredes con "pintura", ustedes las "verniciano" con vernice". 
No se nota demasiado en tu texto hasta que uno no se da cuenta que "cognac" en español sólo puede referirse a un *tono* y no a un _color. _No deberías poner " verniciati color cognac" sino (Quizás) *"vernice tinto cognac"*​. Creo que sería lo más descriptivo.


----------



## melanigna

Muchas gracias Neuromante!
ahora he entendido lo que significa _barnizar_ porque me has dicho que se barniza con _barniz _que en italiano sería _coppale!
_pero todavía no logro solucionar la última frase aunque he entendido su sentido!
muchas gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Pues corriendo al foro "sólo italiano" a preguntar el nombre de esos muebles.


----------



## Dani68

Io direi che "_Tres estanterías angulares para remate de armarios superiores_" si potrebbe tradurre con "tre mobiletti ad angolo come rifinitura degli armadi superiori"


----------



## melanigna

grazie mille Dani68! anche io avrei tradotto così, ma non riesco a capire il senso! questi mobilettio ad angolo verrebbero posizionati sopra gli armadi? non riesco a capire...!


----------



## Neuromante

Estarían a los lados de los armarios, haciendo esquina.
La idea es no poner puertas en las esquinas, visto que si las pones es incomodísimo poder coger nada.
.

Ahora me doy cuenta (Creo) de por qué no lo entiendes. Se refiere a una cocina bastante amplia, con los armarios instalados en paredes contiguas: Es decir: Colocados en "ele" No es una hilera de armarios de punta a punta de una única pared como están en una cocina de forma alargada.


----------



## melanigna

muchas gracias Neuromante! he entendido bien lo que tu me explicaste, pero lo que no logro entender es el sentido de _para remate de armarios superiore_. no entiendo si estos armarios están colocados en cima de otros armarios! qué lio!


----------



## Neuromante

Remates *laterales* de los "armarios superiores". Es decir, que no hay en los armarios inferiores. Se está hablando de los muebles que están en lo alto, por encima de los fogones, del poyo, del fregadero, de la nevera; es una cocina, *no una biblioteca*.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao melanigna,

Per favore, usa correttamente le maiuscole, secondo quanto prescritto dalle normali convenzioni di scrittura e, specialmente, dalle regole del Forum (la n.11, in particolare).





melanigna said:


> *A*hora he entendido lo que significa _barnizar_ porque me has dicho que se barniza con _barniz _que en italiano sería _coppale!
> _*P*ero todavía no logro solucionar la última frase aunque he entendido su sentido!
> *M*uchas gracias!





melanigna said:


> *G*razie mille Dani68! *A*nche io avrei tradotto così, ma non riesco a capire il senso! *Q*uesti mobilettio ad angolo verrebbero posizionati sopra gli armadi? *N*on riesco a capire...!





melanigna said:


> *M*uchas gracias Neuromante! *H*e entendido bien lo que tu me explicaste, pero lo que no logro entender es el sentido de _para remate de armarios superiore_. *N*o entiendo si estos armarios están colocados en cima de otros armarios! *Q*ué lio!



Grazie.

Laura
_moderatrice_


----------

